# Aspen Pen Blank



## Johnturner (Jul 17, 2014)

A while back I received a beautiful pen blank from a WB member. It was Aspen mixed with a purple acrylic (Aluminite?). I can't recall who I got it from - it may have been in the pen swap of several months ago. I have enclosed a picture of the remainder of the blank and a Wall St. II done with part of the blank. 
My reason for posting is to see if there are any more similar blanks available.



 



Thanks for looking.
John

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 17, 2014)

Looks great from here.
Nicely done.

Les


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 18, 2014)

That looks nice John


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 18, 2014)

That Aspen makes for a nice aspen pen. You did a good job on that John


----------



## Johnturner (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks all
After a little research I found out who mailed the original to me it was @bjbear76.

I hope he has more.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 18, 2014)

@Johnturner Nice job John! I have a lot of Aspen if you are unable to get any from bjbear76, look under recent finds and you will see the Aspen I brought home from my yard in mountains of Northern Arizona, be happy to do a little trading with you.


----------



## Johnturner (Jul 19, 2014)

Joe
Thanks. It was not so much the Aspen but how it mixed with the resin.
I have goten in touch with bjbear76 and he said he has some more blanks.
but I will keep you in mind.
John


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> Joe
> Thanks. It was not so much the Aspen but how it mixed with the resin.
> I have goten in touch with bjbear76 and he said he has some more blanks.
> but I will keep you in mind.
> John



Your welcome my friend, I'll be posting some crosscut spalted Aspen in a couple of days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Jul 19, 2014)

I'll keep my eyes open Joe


----------

